# Power suply suggestion



## D.a.rkKNI._.ght (Dec 30, 2012)

well i m going to build my new gaming rig...The specs are most probbaly i5-3570k & hd7950...
Well i am confused between Corsair Gaming Series GS800 power supply & 
Corsair Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 SMPS.
Which one will be better?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 30, 2012)

My suggestion to you is that instead of starting different threads for mobo, PSU... I dont know what next... please tart a thread in PC Components/Configurations thread by answering the below questions
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/149943-asking-new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html#post1542847


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> My suggestion to you is that instead of starting different threads for mobo, PSU... I dont know what next... please tart a thread in PC Components/Configurations thread by answering the below questions
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/149943-asking-new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html#post1542847



This.

Or, post full config of your PC along with budget.


----------

